# ATV 2 et DD externe



## melvyn71 (30 Mars 2012)

Bonjour a tous

J'ai l'intention d'acheter une ATV 2 ( donc avec un jailbreak ) pour lire mes film .


Ma question est la suivante , pourrait je lire mes film stocke sur min dd externe ( pas un NAS , un simple DD usb )  depuis l'atv via xbmc ou autre 






Metci d'avance


----------

